# Track transmission mode for automatic??



## Prov431 (Oct 10, 2004)

I plan to take my 01 330i on track. Wondering how I should treat the transmission regarding mode selection?

1. Leave it in "D" and deal with it
2. "S" mode (although honestly I have no clue what this is supposed to do, as I can never tell the difference between "S" and "D")
3. Manual mode (without much downshifting I would assume?) ---read--use the brakes a lot more than downshifting for engine braking.....select the proper gear once all braking is done.

I think option 3 is what I want, but what's your thoughts, recommendations or past experiences? 
Thanks!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

3.

It's easy to lose control of the car if it picks gears by itself.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

^^ditto^^


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> ^^ditto^^


 Whoa, waitaminute!

You bought a 645?!? Nice car!


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

although i must warn you that if you shift a little bit too early, you'll be doing engine braking and put strain on the tranny gears and eventually break the tranny (especially 2nd and 3rd gears)
if you do it too late, you'll suffer the consequence of auto tranny shift lag and torque converter lag
my suggestion? get a manual


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Whoa, waitaminute!
> 
> You bought a 645?!? Nice car!


 It's been about 3 weeks or so, you are the first one to notice, lol.

Yea, I really like it; eventhough, I had said "I would never buy a Bimmer again"; I am eating my own words


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

FSelekler said:


> It's been about 3 weeks or so, you are the first one to notice, lol.
> 
> Yea, I really like it; eventhough, I had said "I would never buy a Bimmer again"; I am eating my own words


Can't wait to see a 645 autox.  Pics?

Alex


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Prov431 said:


> I plan to take my 01 330i on track. Wondering how I should treat the transmission regarding mode selection?
> 
> 1. Leave it in "D" and deal with it
> 2. "S" mode (although honestly I have no clue what this is supposed to do, as I can never tell the difference between "S" and "D")
> ...


Your instructor will/should provide input on this matter but yes, manual mode is what you are aiming for when on a racetrack.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Can't wait to see a 645 autox.  Pics?
> 
> Alex


I dont have pics yet strangely. It was a Christmas gift for my wife, so I am only _hoping_ she would let it to autocross  Its in the Touring class for NCC and FS for SCCA LOL, that oughta be interesting.


----------

